# Wo finde ich Echtsilbererz



## Haladier (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo Buffies,

ich habe mir vor einer Weile auf einem neuen Server einen neuen Char erstellt.
Mein Palatank ist mittlerweile Level 45 und seine Berufe sind Bergbau und Juwelenschleifer

Nun habe ich gerade ein Problem.
Ich finde einfach kein Echtsilber, welches ich brauche um beim Juwelenschleifen weiter zu kommen.
Ich hab schon im Bergbauguide nachgesehen aber dort gibts es keine Angaben zu den Echtsilbervorkommen.

Kennt zufällig jemand eine gute Quelle wo ich nachsehen kann wo ich dieses Erz finde oder kennt jemand einen guten Farmspot?
Dass Erz zu kaufen kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da es einfach viel zu teuer im AH ist.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!

LG Haladier


----------



## Dark_Lady (28. Juni 2010)

Echtsilbererz kann überall da spawnen, wo sonst ich meine Eisen/Mithrilvorkommen sind - einfach immer wieder die Routen abklappern, ist verdammt selten zu finden.


----------



## Avolus (28. Juni 2010)

Wie bereits erwähnt sind Edelmetalle random spawns von normalen Metallen.
Die Tabelle hier unten dürfte das veranschaulichen:


Metalle = Edelmetalle

Zinn 	= 	Silber
Eisen 	= 	Gold
Mithril 	= 	Echtsilber


Also findest du dort, wo du Mithril findest, auch Echtsilbervorkommen.
Natürlich findest du Edelmetallvorkommen seltener als Vorkommen unedler Metalle.


#edit: Hier ein bereits bestehender Thread zu dem Thema mit posts zu den Orten der spawns: >klick<


----------



## Tikume (28. Juni 2010)

Auch Thorium wird gerne mal zu Echtsilber.


----------



## Avolus (28. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Auch Thorium wird gerne mal zu Echtsilber.



Das war dann kein Thoriumvorkommen, sondern ein angelegtes Mithrilvorkommen, welches zu Echtsilber "wurde".
Selbst noch in Krater von Ungoro, Silithus oder Östliche Pestländer wächst vereinzelt Mithril aus dem Boden, welches evtl. als Echtsilber auftritt.

Wie auch immer, dem TE dürfte geholfen sein.

An deiner Stelle würde ich im Hinterland herumschauen.
Dort wächst fast nur Mithril, wenn du Pech hast auch mal ein Eisenvorkommen.
Ansonsten halte deine Augen nach herumliegenden Truhen in Dörfern von Trollen oder anderen Gebieten offen, denn dort könnte sich auch mal mit viel Glück Echtsilber drin verstecken.
Nachwievor ist es natürlich schwer an Echtsilber heranzukommen, aber keineswegs zum Verzweifeln.


----------



## Tikume (28. Juni 2010)

Avolus schrieb:


> Das war dann kein Thoriumvorkommen, sondern ein angelegtes Mithrilvorkommen, welches zu Echtsilber "wurde".



Nein, glaub mir ich hab lang genug Bergbau gemacht und wenn da meistens Thorium und ab und an Echtsilber spawnt hat das nichts mit Mithril zu tun in dem Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avolus (28. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein, glaub mir ich hab lang genug Bergbau gemacht und wenn da meistens Thorium und ab und an Echtsilber spawnt hat das nichts mit Mithril zu tun in dem Fall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Aha" und ein "wunderbar" gleich hinterher.


----------



## Avolus (28. Juni 2010)

Entschuldige, es ist so eine schlechte Angewohnheit von mir immer das letzte Wort haben zu müssen.

Ich meine das Ernst.


woohooooo, wieder der letzte.... *globb*


----------



## Rodulf (5. August 2010)

jo und nu ich nochmal, es gibt in Winterwuell spawnpunkte wo garantiert kein Mithril aus dem Boden wächst sondern in der Regel immer Thoriumvorkommen spawnen und es gibt sogar einen Punkt (Eingang zu Eisyetihöhle) bei dem ich bisher immer ein Thoriumvorkommen vorgefunden habe oder eben ein Echtsilbervorkommen


----------

